# Постоянные висы - в чем может быть причина? [solved]

## dragon1020

Господа, а из-за чего могут происходить постоянные зависания машины?

Память - ясно, кроме нее из-за чего может быть?

Ситуация такая - несколько суток нормальной работы, потом внезапное жесткое зависание - курсор стоит, св-диоды на клавиатуре не включаются/выключаются, нулевая нагрузка на проц (по звуку и температуре судя). На Alt-SysRq-B не реагирует. В логах тихо и пусто. Причем нагрузка на проц в момент виса небольшая (когда висы были при мне, проц загружен был не более, чем на 25%). Свопа более, чем достаточно.

Память немного погонял (часов 8-10), все гладко.

Началось все это после "emerge --update system", месяц-два назад. В числе прочего было поставлено новое ядро (2.6.17-gentoo-r8), драйвер видюшки (nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1) и новые иксы (7.0-r1).

Вообще могут ли иксы, например, завесить комп так, как в моем случае? Или драйверы от nvidia? Java (blackdown-[jre/jdk]-1.4.2.02)?

Железки были поставлены новые, но уже после начавшихся зависаний. Не помогло. :) До висов железки долгое время не менял.

Почему-то мне кажется, что железки (и память в т.ч.) тут не при чем. Может были какие-то проблемы с данным ядром/драйверами/иксами?

На всякий пожарный - проц - Athlon (обычный первый атлон), видюшка GF2-MX400.

PS. Кстати, а сколько вообще нужно гонять память, чтобы быть точно уверенным, что не она сбоит?Last edited by dragon1020 on Thu Oct 26, 2006 9:05 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ba

 *dragon1020 wrote:*   

> PS. Кстати, а сколько вообще нужно гонять память, чтобы быть точно уверенным, что не она сбоит?

 

от памяти как правило машина намертво не виснет... я бы покопал в сторону дров видюхи/сеетевухи/sata...

кстати, а машина пингуется после зависания?

----------

## dragon1020

ba, сетевухи вряд ли - драйвер для 3Com905 вшит в ядро. Да и SATA у меня нет. :) А вот драйверы для видюхи сегодня сменю на более свежие.

Пингануть нет возможности - машина домашняя.

А из-за иксов (запущенные GDM, т.е. из-под рута), например, не может такого быть?

Чтобы по одному варианту не перебирать, вот список того, что всегда запущено при висах:

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    3 ?        00:00:00 watchdog/0

    4 ?        00:00:00 events/0

    5 ?        00:00:00 khelper

    6 ?        00:00:00 kthread

    8 ?        00:00:01 kblockd/0

    9 ?        00:00:00 kacpid

   74 ?        00:00:00 kseriod

   77 ?        00:00:00 khubd

  140 ?        00:00:01 pdflush

  141 ?        00:00:14 kswapd0

  142 ?        00:00:00 aio/0

  143 ?        00:00:00 jfsIO

  144 ?        00:00:00 jfsCommit

  145 ?        00:00:00 jfsSync

  146 ?        00:00:00 xfslogd/0

  147 ?        00:00:00 xfsdatad/0

  219 ?        00:00:00 vesafb

  245 ?        00:00:00 kpsmoused

  314 ?        00:00:00 kedac

  542 ?        00:00:00 udevd

 2341 ?        00:00:00 syslog-ng

 2995 ?        00:00:00 gpm

 4370 ?        00:00:00 gdm

 4417 tty7     00:21:25 X

 5429 ?        00:00:00 sendmail

 5576 tty1     00:00:00 agetty

 5592 ?        00:00:33 e16

 5608 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent

 5626 ?        00:00:08 xscreensaver

 5632 ?        00:01:24 gkrellm2

 5635 ?        00:00:00 E-Toolbox.epple

31663 ?        00:00:18 gam_server

32600 ?        01:04:24 java

Клоны из списка стер, как и не имеющие значение процессы (которые не были запущены при висах).

Да, кстати, висы происходили только в иксах. В tty1-6 бываю редко, больше предпочитаю Eterm.

----------

## ba

еще добавь 

```
kernel.panic = 3
```

 в /etc/sysctl.conf если после зависаний начнет ребутаться само, то случается kernel panic и надо смотреть что там...

----------

## dragon1020

ba, у меня эта строчка была закоментирована (странно, вроде прописывал когда-то...). Спасибо, прописал.

А я-то думал, что раз не ребутится, значит висит намертво (я ведь был уверен, что у меня ядро при панике должно ребутить машину... :)).

Поживем несколько дней, увидим. Максимум через неделю отпишусь о результатах (вдруг кому пригодится?).

----------

## ZByte

Ну тут ещё может быть, что ядро, которое ты поставил, разломали.

Ибо у меня была слегка другая проблема: после перехода на 2.6.16 стали различные процессы вылететать с ошибкой, система намертво не вешалась, но после этого весьма не стабильно работала, поэтому перегружаться приходилось всё равно. Переход на 2.6.17 не помог, такая же беда, всё теже вылеты с записью в dmesg. И вот только переход на 2.6.18 помог, сейчас вроде как ещё ни разу не вылетало.

Правда тут нужно учитывать, что у меня amd64 и чипсет nforce4 utlra. 

У тебя хоть и архитектура другая, но может твой случай тоже  лежит примерно в той же плоскости. Попробуй 2.6.18 ядро.

----------

## dragon1020

ZByte, хм... Оно пока помечено нестабильным. Пока попробую так, с новыми драйверами видяхи. Если не поможет, придется ядро на .18 сменить. Там, надеюсь, vesa-tng уже есть?

Кстати я уже второй или третий раз слышу о нестабильности 2.6.17.

----------

## lefsha

 *dragon1020 wrote:*   

> Господа, а из-за чего могут происходить постоянные зависания машины?

 

Ядро пересобири. Железо не причем. У меня такое было как-то.

Что только не делал. Потом просто пришло новое ядро я обновился

и забыл проблему.

Хотя может быть проблема с другим софтом.

----------

## Double

имел подобную проблему со связкой Х+ATI при определенных конфигурациях на буке

причем иногда получалось зайти на машину по ssh потушить иксы и все вставало на место а иногда машина отезжала намертво и помогал только ребут

----------

## Jekpol

Vesa-tng есть уже давно (не помню точно - с 2.6.5?). Зависания скорее всего из-за драйверов nvidia. 2.6.17 лично у меня работает без проблем, карта radeon 9550, косяки были с проприетарным драйвером для видео, просто отказался и перешел на free драйвер, правда производительность похуже малость, но в игры не играю, а в остальном хватает

----------

## dragon1020

[сорри за небольшой оффтопик]

Jekpol, но ведь vesa-tng-патч выпускается позже ядра, обычно. Иногда гораздо позже. :) Или gentoo-sources сразу же патчат? Просто я недавно стал пользоваться gentoo-sources - раньше качал ядра с kernel.org.

Драйвер видео поменял (на nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774).

Uptime 1 day, 18:31, полет нормальный (тьфу * 3). Но это пока ничего не значит, т.к. висы были и через 3-4 суток работы. Если через пару дней висов все еще не будет, повешу [solved].

Всем большое спасибо за советы. :) Ядро новое ставить пока не буду, чтобы точно выяснить причину висов (вдруг это потом кому поможет?).

UPDATE:

аптайм без малого четверо суток. Висов не было (тьфу * 3). Похоже на то, что nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1 глючные (по крайней мере на GF2 MX400/2.6.17). Так что ура, solved. :)

Всем спасибо за участие. :)Last edited by dragon1020 on Thu Oct 26, 2006 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jekpol

В ядре gentoo-sources патчится на предмет наличия vesa-tng. Оригинальное ядро с kernel.org (в gentoo это vanilla-sources) нужно патчить самому. Очень часто выпуск проприетарных драйверов для видео отстает от стабильных ядер, поэтому и висы и часто дрова вообще не ставятся. Не уважают нас - линукс-пользователей еще.

----------

